# Everybody wants to Rule the World - Heroes of the Storm



## Scrapz (6. November 2015)

Hallo Community,

nachdem ich einfach nicht genug von diesem Lied bekommen kann und durch ein anderes Communityvideo inspiriert wurde, habe ich kurzerhand ein eigenes kleines Video für Heroes erstellt.

Kommentare sind gern gesehen 

Grüße





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rXpPvejfzd8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hey Community,

as a fan of Lorde and the most beautyfull song "everybody wants to rule the world, i decided to make my own video inspired by another Communityvideo.
I hope you enjoy!

Comments are welcome.

Greetz

 

 

 

PS: Falls ich die falsche Sektion gewählt habe, einfach verschieben bitte, danke


----------

